# Driving for uberXL



## bradley123 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello I currently drive for uber X and uber select I am considering switching to an uber XL vehicle . I only got a few select pings . My question is there a lot of uber XL pings ? I am in San Diego


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

(Not in San Diego) If you can currently do Select rides, you're probably better off trying to find a way to get more of them. Depending on when you work, XL rides around here are mostly on weekend nights, possibly around the airport during other times. Select pays better, and XL while paying better than X is a pain... every ride is piling 4-6 people into and out of your car.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

San Diego is not good for XL unless you have a really good fuel efficient vehicle. Don't forget on XL you get hit with 28% Fuber fee and not the 20% from X. SELECT like iMakeTheMaps said is definately the ideal one but again the demand is no where near X demand. More waiting but higher fares. Depends on whatcha into ....


----------



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)

Here in New Orleans 12 of my 44 total trips last week were XL rides.


----------

